# Worth retrofitting 8ft T12's to 8ft T8's?



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

You are better off throwing a retrofit kit on there to convert to 4' lamps. Lamps and ballasts are cheaper, and they are going to phase out the 8' T8 lamps as well. I'd take a look here as an option. Either the 8RB or the ERK will do what you need cost effectively. If you go ERK with a reflector, the fixture practically looks new. No need to change the sheet metal can or do an entirely new install IMHO. 

http://www.texasfluorescents.com/products.html?id=7


----------

